# My chinese ooth just hatched!



## Insect-lover (Jan 29, 2011)

Ok, so my ooth just hatched, there are alot of nymphs, everywhere, im going to seperate at least 5 nymphs, and my question is, when should i start feeding them?


----------



## packer43064 (Jan 29, 2011)

Totally not fair. I'm going to lose my mind if they hatch during our mini vacation next week.

I'm going to separate to about 10 to a cup give or take and just let them cannabalize for a week or so then start actually feeding them FF's and whatnot as they age. That's the plan at least!


----------



## Rick (Jan 29, 2011)

I prefer to hatch them out in a large container and just keep them all together until I have the number left I want to raise. This species often has high mortality when at L1. I normally feed after about 24 hours after hatching. They may or may not take any food though. Eventually they will.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 29, 2011)

Yeah as Rick said they won't eat for a day or two after hatching, I keeped 8 out of my last batch after letting them thin out to L2 together in a 80oz deli cup.

there were 13 nymphs left after reaching L2 that I put in 8 32oz deli cups and the strong survived till I had just one in each container.

And now there all doing well at L3-4, one of them Is much larger than the rest, so we call her/him Big-O and the smallest was little-O but he died at L2 to be replaced with one of the doubled up cups so I still have 8 nymphs that are doing great.

keep in mind that they are very big eaters and go through alot of ff's if you keep many of them, 10-12 nymphs will eat 100 ff's in a couple of days ,LOL.  

Good luck with you new babies.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 29, 2011)

Be careful, a lot of problems newly hatched nymphs have is to many ffs stress them out from running from them.


----------



## dgerndt (Jan 30, 2011)

They'll start taking food in 24-28 hours. They have a huge appetite and they grow quickly! Be prepared with hydei fruit flies for L2 and L3!


----------



## Termite48 (Feb 20, 2011)

Deby said:


> They'll start taking food in 24-28 hours. They have a huge appetite and they grow quickly! Be prepared with hydei fruit flies for L2 and L3!


Deby: How are you doing with your brood of Chinese nymphs? Can you give us all an update, please?

Rich


----------



## dgerndt (Feb 22, 2011)

Well I started with five, and all but one died in the first instar. My only one left turned out to be a brown male, and he made it to sub-adult. Sadly, he got munched on by some of my cats and has passed on.


----------

